# curious wife



## Buckwild (Apr 27, 2015)

My wife is curious about using fast burning test. Can anyone with great amount of knowledge give me some insight on this subject?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 28, 2015)

what is fast burning test?


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 28, 2015)

Yeah come again?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 28, 2015)

Do you mean test prop?


----------



## Yaya (Apr 28, 2015)

Only thing that would make sense to me is TNE or test suspension as "fast burning test" and no.. women hi update take test unless they are making money competing or being paid by sponsorship. It's not normal


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 28, 2015)

you have PM


----------



## Buckwild (Apr 28, 2015)

My apologies. I meant fat burning or cutting?


----------



## Yaya (Apr 28, 2015)

Buckwild said:


> My apologies. I meant fat burning or cutting?



Diet and cardio... test won't help with shit..

If anything hook her up with helios nutrition if she is a blimp... people love his services


----------



## Buckwild (Apr 28, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Diet and cardio... test won't help with shit..
> 
> If anything hook her up with helios nutrition if she is a blimp... people love his services



How would I locate that nutrition plan?


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 28, 2015)

Buckwild said:


> How would I locate that nutrition plan?


Helios nutrition has a vendor subforum on here.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 28, 2015)

Buckwild said:


> How would I locate that nutrition plan?



Not a plan but a service. One of our members Spongy is a nutritionist. You can either PM him or email him here and check to see if you or your wife would like to work with him. There are many members here who can attest to his results

HeliosNutrition@gmail.com


----------



## Buckwild (Apr 28, 2015)

Ok thanks I really appreciate the advise and help


----------



## Yaya (Apr 28, 2015)

Buckwild said:


> Ok thanks I really appreciate the advise and help



No problem... the last thing u want is ur lady on test


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 28, 2015)

Thought this thread was headed somewhere else......
#Disappointment


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 28, 2015)

Yaya said:


> No problem... the last thing u want is ur lady on test



Unless you like big clits...


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 28, 2015)

Bigwhite said:


> Unless you like big clits...



Clits the size of shrimp rangoon, 
Right yaya hahahaha.......


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 28, 2015)

My wife is also curious......but for an altogether different reason.......but that's another story completely.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 28, 2015)

give me a few and I'll answer your PM's


----------



## Spongy (Apr 28, 2015)

Jenner said:


> give me a few and I'll answer your PM's



Jenner to the rescue lol


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 28, 2015)

transcend2007 said:


> My wife is also curious......but for an altogether different reason.......but that's another story completely.



and it's such a good reason


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 28, 2015)

Spongy said:


> Jenner to the rescue lol



lol, where's my cape damnit!!!!


----------



## Paolos (Apr 28, 2015)

Buckwild nice to see you took the advice without pushing back. Fat burners of any kind should not be used by anybody
that dosen't have a solid nutrition plan nailed down. It takes months to put fat on so it also takes time for a nutrition
plan to reverse the fat gain. Consistency and commitment are required to meet one's fitness goals.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 6, 2020)

Not what I was hoping this thread was about. 
🤷🏼*♂️🤣


----------

